# soapmaking help needed!



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Because I have made lye soap.....once...... unsuccessfully...... I have been nominated to lead the soapmaking day for our Keepers at Home group (Christian girlscout type organization).

I think the lye soap would be too dangerous - these girls range from 6 to 10. 

Hobby Lobby has a Soap Creations Soap Maker. It appears to be a crock pot type thing that you melt "soap base" in, then use the "heat and pour" carafe to pour it in the molds. It comes with fragrances, and colorings, but it says you have to put them in the mold and then stir with a toothpick after you pour the soap base in. This sounds simple and safe.....but kind of boring. Think easy bake oven for soap making.

Hobby Lobby also had glycerin soap base that you can melt in the microwave and then add additives to and use molds. Simple, not quite as safe, but maybe more fun.

To earn the badge, for this age group, they have to make one soap using fragrance and color, one body scrub soap, and one conditioning soap. The handbook reccomends the glycerin soap base/microwave method.

Does anyone know if I can use the glycerin soap base in the soap creations thing? Do you think this is a safe enough project for 6 girls, ages 6 to 10? They are all pretty well behaved and attentive. Any ideas to make it fun or challenging, rather than just "pour it in, pour it out ok we are done where's the cookies????" I have seen soaps with little toys or flowers in them - is that hard to do? Any help appreciated.

These girls amaze me. We had basketweaving a few months ago and everyone of them loved it - they all still weave grass, leaves, etc. We let them pick what the next project meeting will be and they unanimously agreed to make soap. I wish us moms were as enthusiastic! The only project they ever didn't like was quilling.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

I made these one year for gift baskets, fun, easy and cute to boot..........
http://www.soapcrafters.com/recipes_goldfishbag.htm
Got the fishes at craft store, you can check dollar store as well.


.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

that is cute! And would be more fun for them than just pouring it in a mold.


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

> Does anyone know if I can use the glycerin soap base in the soap creations thing? Do you think this is a safe enough project for 6 girls, ages 6 to 10? They are all pretty well behaved and attentive. Any ideas to make it fun or challenging, rather than just "pour it in, pour it out ok we are done where's the cookies????" I have seen soaps with little toys or flowers in them - is that hard to do? Any help appreciated.


I'm not familar with this soap making kit but looking at the kit online it seems that the M&P base will work.
You could always just buy the base and use small tupperware or plastic type containers for molds or those silicone muffin liners...think dollar store  
Microwave melting the base in pyrex.
I'm sure they do sell the liquid soap dyes & fragrances separately too, you could fancy that up with dried herbs...I do believe they sell those there as well in the same area.
Depending on how many girls participate you may want to look into buying a larger amount of base from a supplier or you may find glycerin base on ebay.

The lye soaping would take a lot more thought and consideration 


*Soap Creations Soap Maker*
Kit Includes:
UL listed electric soap melting machine with easy pour control.
1 Lb. precolored glycerin melt and pour soap base.
1 reusable soap mold.
Detailled Instructions.
Item size: 6" x 13" x 13"
Weighs approximately 4 lbs.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

When our Keepers girls did the soap, we used the glycerine, and the silicone based ice cube trays to pour the soap in. We had heart and shell shapes, but there are usually many others to choose from. For the heart ones we used a rose scent and pink food coloring. I don't remember the scent we used for the shells, but they were a very light blue.

We let the girls make body scrubs (not soaps) out of sugar and salt mixes.

For conditioning soap we added aloe vera and vitamin E oil to the glycerine, plus the fragrances.

You can get some recipies for different things you might want to try here:
http://www.pvsoap.com/recipes.htm

My daughter has helped make lip balms, lotion bars, and soap petals. The soap petals are very popular with her friends - take the silk rose petals and dip in melted glycerine soap (scented), and let dry. These are pretty arranged around the sink, and are good to carry in a purse for those places that do not have soap as you can throw away the petal when you are done.

I would not do a lye based soap with a group of girls that age. 

Dawn


----------



## ARMORER (Nov 11, 2002)

I have the soap maker from HL-it works great and funnier than ya think-yes you can use glycerine in it-I also us the boil in bag's designed for doing candles-little more to it and you really of to careful of hot soap-be carefull adding herbs unless you how people might react to them-Keith


----------



## goatsnchicks (Jun 11, 2007)

How about making the soap in advance and letting the girls rebatch it?


----------

